#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  MIT Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

* MIT Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

*



*MIT Pune Year of Establishment:* 1983.


*MIT Pune Affiliation:* University of Pune.

*MIT Pune Mode Of Admission:* MHCET.

*MIT Pune Branches In Engineering:*
Mechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectronics & TelecommunicationComputer EngineeringInformation TechnologyPetroleum EngineeringPetrochemical EngineeringPolymer EngineeringApplied Mechanics

*MIT Pune Cut Off 2013-2014:*



*MIT Pune Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*



*MIT Pune Engineering Placements 2012:*
The college has a well established placement cell.More than 300 top MNCs visit MIT for campus interview and over 80% of students are placed as soon as they reach final year!
Average Salary in 2011: 4 LPA
*MIT Pune Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:*

MIT Punes sprawling 17 acre campus is situated on Paud Road in the locality of Kothrud. Apart from the numerous educational institutions, the campus also houses World Peace Center, The UNESCO chair for Human Rights, Democracy, Peace and Tolerance.


*Central library:*

The World Peace Center Library organized under MIT Library boasts of collection on varied subjects such as philosophy, humanities, religion, human rights, Vedic studies, yoga, literature, psychology, management, educational and related subjects. These books are used by students and staff for overall personality development.


*MIT Pune Hostel & Mess Facilities:*


The campus hostel is located on Paud Road in salubrious and lush green surroundings. All the hostel buildings are provided with 24 hrs. security guards. Boys hostel is a five store building having accommodation for 400 students. Two separate buildings are meant for Girl-students, one in MIT School / Hostel campus near MIT boys hostel, with a capacity of 300 girl-students and the other building is located in the MIT College Campus, accommodating 175 girl-students.There are various facilities in hostels like  canteen, public phone, cold drinking water, hot water for bath, etc. For entertainment the T.V. sets are available in recreation halls. However, viewing time is pre-defined. A Doctor visits the hostel, twice a week to conduct medical check-up.


Hostel accommodation is allotted to students strictly on merit basis during the first year. International students are given preference. Hostel buildings (one for boys and one building for girls) are located at S. No. 127/C, in MIT School / Hostel Campus, near Mahaganesh Colony, Opp. More Vidyalaya bus stop, Paud Road , Pune-38.However if you prefer to take up private accommodation, our hostel office will provide you with the necessary information of accommodation available at MIT campus. Students interested in admission to the hostel will have to apply immediately after confirming their admission.


*MIT Pune Address:* 

Maharashtra Institute of Technology (MIT) S.No.124, Paud Road, Kothrud, Pune 411038 Maharashtra INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IISER Pune, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. MIT Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## dheeraj71

its good college

----------

